# Gaming trends through the years...



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 6, 2012)

I know the vocal majority of gamers including me hate the way that gaming has went so far. FPS this, brown and bloom that, etc...

But this won't last forever. Just look at the gaming trends. The gaming world seems to be on a constant ebb and tide.

Examples!

Atari age: Just getting their feet soaked, didn't have much of a pattern besides product placement games and maze/arena games

NES age: Platformers. Platformers everywhere.

SNES age: Mascots were the largest thing here, and Platforming still going strong, but the rise of RPGs starts in this age.

PS1 age: You got TONS of RPGs flooding the market here, on all platforms. Platformers are on the way out the door. A few FPS games are released during this age.

PS2 age: Still tons of RPGs on the PS2, some on the GC, but FPS starts the slow creep to the top on the Xbox. Platformers still cling to life on the Gamecube

360/PS3 age: FPS all day err day. WRPGs are still going strong, but JRPGs are showing the signs of death. Platformers are officially dead except for Wii and handhelds.


So it's easy to conclude that FPS games will make their slow creep into the ether as well, while something else takes it's place.


----------



## emigre (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the rise of the real time turn based card based action strategy genre.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> I'm looking forward to the rise of the virtual reality genre.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 6, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking forward to the rise of the virtual reality genre.



Well, this would be the age of Augmented Reality.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 6, 2012)

Augmented Reality has already shown its ugly limitations though.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 6, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Augmented Reality has already shown its ugly limitations though.



Any limitations that are present can be improved upon.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Augmented Reality has already shown its ugly limitations though.
> ...



With what? A bigger marker?


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> I'm looking forward to the rise of the real time turn based card based action strategy genre.


me too! RTTBCBAS FTW!!!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 6, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...



Of course not. Maybe not in the REALLY near future, but in the near future, AR apps/games could start recognizing real-world objects.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



But that could set off a plethora of bugs given that lighting conditions and camera quality are also a factor.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Of course not. Maybe not in the REALLY near future, but in the near future, AR apps/games could start recognizing real-world objects.


the first time I saw Spirit Camera I though: WOW! this turns your house into a haunted house!.... but it ended up being just meh


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 6, 2012)

We are now entering the Zombie platformer in a maze.....pg era!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> I'm looking forward to the rise of the real time turn based card based action strategy genre.



So you mean like a real time Yugioh game...


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 6, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking forward to the rise of the real time turn based card based action strategy genre.
> ...


go play duel masters on the ps2 it has real time battles


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> I'm looking forward to the rise of the real time turn based card based action strategy genre.



O hai.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 6, 2012)

I really hate the way gaming is going. Other day I brought my ol SP out to school. All I hear all day is how it sucks because of no analogs or HD. I REALLY hate "gamers"


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2012)

FPS games will likely never disappear (unless gaming changes so radically). The first person perspective can be a really powerful and effective way to convey the story and the game mechanics (and people are so familiar with it that they adapt easily), which is developers have been eager to use it. There might be less eventually, but it's a genre that's here to stay.

Really, though, as long as we have a healthy variety of games to choose from (which we definitely do now), I can't really see this as much of a problem.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 6, 2012)

Never thought of it that way actually. Makes sense though, but like the above wise person says, FPS won't ever disappear.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't think anyone wants FPS to disappear fully but maybe just not have so much and let other genres get the hype they need instead of the same old stuff.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 7, 2012)

Depends a bit on what you make of the said genre. There are already mixed genres: FPS/RPGs, Action RPGs, Strategy RPG, RTS-RPG (kinda like Spellforce (PC side, but still)), TPS/RPG (Mass Effect?), etc. Of course there are games like CoD that are meant to be played without that much character development. Those games where present since the days of the first CS ('99) and even before that (Quake mods like TF). CoD has just made it more mainstream since the limitations/advantages of the hardware are present for everyone regardless of the machine they're using, ie. PS3/360.

I'll just be waiting for more interesting games which can pass the barriers of typical games nowadays. Personally I think CoD is mainly fun with friends in local/online Co-op, but then again my roommate plays more free for all on my PS3. I also used to hate TPS and FPS based RPG'ish games, but Fallout 3 and Mass Effect among a few games, have changed my opinion on those. In the end a game with a story is more entertaining than a game without one. One of the reasons why Castlevania for example is more interesting than SMB in terms of story, though gameplay wise I like them both.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, some observations as to why these trends happen...

NES age: Platformers. Platformers everywhere.: *It was also because of the tech. You couldn't produce a 3D game and it was either top-down or sidescroller basically. It's not like today where you can make a diverse 3D plane, you were stuck in two dimensions, which often meant platformers for anything that wasn't a RPG or top-down shooter.*

SNES age: Mascots were the largest thing here, and Platforming still going strong, but the rise of RPGs starts in this age.:* Mainly due to a crossroads between Sega and Nintendo on their competition. Mario also started branching out here with Super Mario Kart, SMRPG, etc.*

PS1 age: You got TONS of RPGs flooding the market here, on all platforms. Platformers are on the way out the door. A few FPS games are released during this age.: *RPGs became popular due to the rise of cinematics. the PSX, with its larger storage space, allowed for more pre-rendered cutscenes, adding much more cinematic storytelling. Also FFVII was a huge success for a want for more RPGs came.*

PS2 age: Still tons of RPGs on the PS2, some on the GC, but FPS starts the slow creep to the top on the Xbox. Platformers still cling to life on the Gamecube: *Funny how platformers "cling to life" on the Gamecube when there was like two major platformer franchises on the PS2 (Jak and Daxter/Ratchet and Clank) not to mention a few oddball platformers here and there (pretty sure Psychonauts counts although I never played it, plus Wrath of Cortex is still a great Crash game). FPS games start to immerge because of their competitive nature and online gaming presents an avenue for this to be a centerpoint.*

360/PS3 age: FPS all day err day. WRPGs are still going strong, but JRPGs are showing the signs of death. Platformers are officially dead except for Wii and handhelds.: *FPS games flourished because online tech really came to fruition. Every console had it, even the PSP and DS. But now you could fit more people in a game, have digital distribution services to continuing adding content to the games, and use voice chat and parties to make communication better than ever. Also, platformers are certainly not dead if you played Rayman Origins. Platformers really begin to live on in handhelds and XBLA/PSN/WiIWare games. Just look at the number of DS platformers and you'll be flabergasted. It's certainly not a bad thing, it's just an evolution of the genre. Also the JRPG trend basically died out because WRPGs began getting better and more plentiful. Even on the last generation you saw Morrowind, KOTOR, and Jade Empire for some major ones. But these were completely blown away by Oblviion, Skyrim, Mass Effect (as a series), and Dragon Age (well, DA: O, we don't talk about DA2).*

These "trends" happen for a reason and at this time, there's nothing to suggest that the FPS genre would die. And I really don't want it to. There's more amazing FPS games this generation than bad. If you don't think the FPS can live, go play a Valve game. They've used the same engine for basically what, 8 years now, but continually make largely innovative and excellent games. From Half Life 2 to Portal 2, they're advancing the frontier while using, by today's standards, and old and outdated engine.

People only dislike the FPS genre because it's popular. Look at Halo. Hate this statement as much as you want, but it's true: it's more like the old FPS games of yesteryear than any CoD can or will be. You can still jump in it, use tons of fantastical weapons (from your pistols, battle rifles, rocket launchers, and essentially a goddamn laser cannon), and hell, you still get goddamn shields and vehicles to fuck around in. I played Halo and Halo 2 a bit but couldn't really enjoy Halo 3, but from what I played of Halo Reach, I thought it was rather fun.

Then there's your Borderlands, an excellent FPRPG (according to the box), Perfect Dark XBLA (possibly the best reissuing of a game ever), Cell Factor: The PK Wars (little known but very fun), and every Valve game (Portal/2, Half Life 2, TF2, Counterstrike Source, L4D/2, etc).

No one would be viewing the FPS genre as a wart on the gooch of gaming if it wasn't for the popularity of Call of Duty and Halo. It's absolutely true.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2012)

The FPS era kicked off with Wolfenstein, Doom instilled the position of the genre, Blood showed its multiplayer potential and Duke Nukem, Quake and Quake 2 made it clear that it is going to become the ultimate competitive cybersport.

I don't think FPS'es are going to "subside" anytime soon, shooting someone you hate in the face is too damn satisfying.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, one thing I'll say is that I find it absolutely hilarious that all the people who hated the XBox when it first came out (the original XBox, not the 360) because it was just 'a PC in the guise of a console', are now gushing over PC-style games on their PS3s. Crap like Mass Effect, Infamous, and Uncharted have been coming out for the PC FOREVER, but their genres were totally ignored by console gamers (who would either give the sour-grapes 'ughh pc gaming sucks!' or 'omg I hate these stupid gun games!'). Bringing all these 'western' PC-style genres to the PS3 has turned on a whole new audience.

Personally I think it's sad that the devs I really like have been pushed to the margins and have to work solely on portables to stay on budget. I mean, I love portables, but I'd like to play on a big screen again some day.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 7, 2012)

The only thing that disturbs me about gaming trends and where they are going is the increasing number of people who take video games wayyyyy too seriously.  People are obsessed with K/Ds, lore, and such to the point that it's really starting to take the fun out of gaming.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 7, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> The only thing that disturbs me about gaming trends and where they are going is the increasing number of people who take video games wayyyyy too seriously.  People are obsessed with K/Ds, lore, and such to the point that it's really starting to take the fun out of gaming.



I really don't see anything wrong with immersing yourself in a game's lore or story but fanaticism is not great. Like people who feel that disagreeing with their view on a game is the equivalent to pissing on their ancestor's grave. Like my friends in general really enjoy and know a lot about Mass Effect lore and will defend it if it's insulted but they won't throw tantrums over it. It's just something we all enjoy and something we like to discuss.

I think I get what you're saying though.


----------



## prowler (Apr 7, 2012)

when did jrpgs die


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that disturbs me about gaming trends and where they are going is the increasing number of people who take video games wayyyyy too seriously.  People are obsessed with K/Ds, lore, and such to the point that it's really starting to take the fun out of gaming.
> ...



Immersion is great.  I immerse myself in any and every game/movie/book/album I take the time to play/watch/read/listen to.  That's the only way you can really enjoy anything, even the "shitty" stuff.  I enjoyed Sucker Punch.  I enjoyed Rage.  I prefer to let the storyteller tell their story rather than make up my mind as to where I think it should go.  I would rather go back and play 007: Nightfire against bots than play the latest CoD against a bunch of 13 years old obsessed with keeping their K/D up.

Immersing yourself in any form of media is not a bad thing, I'm pretty sure that's actually how you're supposed to do it.  Obsessing over any form of media to the point that it makes you angry IRL is ridiculous...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 7, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> The only thing that disturbs me about gaming trends and where they are going is the increasing number of people who take video games wayyyyy too seriously.  People are obsessed with K/Ds, lore, and such to the point that it's really starting to take the fun out of gaming.


Indeed. Online gaming is getting too competitive, FPS or not.

At the end of the day, the amount of joy and satisfaction you get from an online multiplayer FPS comes from your K/D ratio and your score. Losing teams are mocked, and newbie/noobish players are scorned as useless feeders. It's a terrible development.

Long gone are the days of Quake, where people just shoot the shit out of each other and had real fun. Nowadays, I can't really leave my PC at the end of a match without checking my score. It's terrible.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 7, 2012)

I actually think its the competitive nature on multiplayer games but mainly for FPS and the attitude that it brings that make them more hated than other genres in gaming. I mean its hard to compete with each other in a single player game and 2 people would then rather laugh at each other and try to always beat each other actually help each other out and stuff like that. Well just some stuff I seen with me and my friends.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well, some observations as to why these trends happen...
> 
> NES age: Platformers. Platformers everywhere.: *It was also because of the tech. You couldn't produce a 3D game and it was either top-down or sidescroller basically. It's not like today where you can make a diverse 3D plane, you were stuck in two dimensions, which often meant platformers for anything that wasn't a RPG or top-down shooter.*
> 
> ...



All you've done there is pointed out why they have changed. But I bet if you were living back in the NES era and this sort of topic arose you'd be saying pretty much the same thing about how "platformers will never die out because we've reached a limit". The same thing applies to the present, just because you can't currently think of anything that will replace FPS as the top genre it doesn't something won't.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 7, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> All you've done there is pointed out why they have changed. But I bet if you were living back in the NES era and this sort of topic arose you'd be saying pretty much the same thing about how "platformers will never die out because we've reached a limit". The same thing applies to the present, just because you can't currently think of anything that will replace FPS as the top genre it doesn't something won't.



I'm saying FPS games have become popular because of technological circumstances that can't change. They became popular because of A) online gaming and B) more powerful machines capable of producing them. These aren't going anywhere because they can't. It's not like we can go 4D and, if anything, online gaming is going to evolve more with 3G/4G. There's no immediate technological change that will outphase them, except for maybe "casual gaming" like motion controls. Even then, the genre and controls are still popular enough to keep an audience and to stop people from abandoning it.

My point is that these changes didn't come from people going "Meh, I'm bored of platformers, let's go play RPGs now", it came from new tech coming out and making certain genres become more prevalent. But the internet is staying and playing in a 3D environment is staying, it's pretty much physically impossible to change these facts unless in the near future the internet somehow collapses or our tech just jumps back 20 years.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 7, 2012)

I have a feeling that gaming is going to evolve to the point that we're actually outside throwing a ball or shooting each other with guns that fire balls filled with paint (safety first!).  Maybe one day we'll even go on quests to help someone/something improve in some way or solve an ancient puzzle and unlock the secrets of the universe....

Or maybe we'll just continue to sit on our asses and move our thumbs around and our index fingers up and down...


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > All you've done there is pointed out why they have changed. But I bet if you were living back in the NES era and this sort of topic arose you'd be saying pretty much the same thing about how "platformers will never die out because we've reached a limit". The same thing applies to the present, just because you can't currently think of anything that will replace FPS as the top genre it doesn't something won't.
> ...



:facepalm: I don't think you got the point. Say, for example, you were living back when the NES was all the rage. I'm pretty sure many people would be saying the same thing as what you are saying now, about 'how we've reached a limit' or 'gaming will stay 2D forever' - and guess what? They turned out to be wrong. Technology is always going to change, it always has and it always will. I bet you everything I own that in 20 years time the way we play games / the games we play will be very different to now. For all you know, we might play games using some AR device and everyone will be playing the latest simulation / virtual reality games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 7, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> :facepalm: I don't think you got the point. Say, for example, you were living back when the NES was all the rage. I'm pretty sure many people would be saying the same thing as what you are saying now, about 'how we've reached a limit' or 'gaming will stay 2D forever' - and guess what? They turned out to be wrong. Technology is always going to change, it always has and it always will. I bet you everything I own that in 20 years time the way we play games / the games we play will be very different to now. For all you know, we might play games using some AR device and everyone will be playing the latest simulation / virtual reality games.



Okay, imagine how gaming will evolve in a way that has FPS games going the way of the platformer. What technological trend could possibly be introduced that would defeat the FPS? It's a genre almost as old as gaming, starting with your Dooms, Wolfensteins, whatever, and it's done nothing but grow more popular since. Unlike other genres which have risen then fallen or just continually fallen in popularity, FPS games have constantly been increasing.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > :facepalm: I don't think you got the point. Say, for example, you were living back when the NES was all the rage. I'm pretty sure many people would be saying the same thing as what you are saying now, about 'how we've reached a limit' or 'gaming will stay 2D forever' - and guess what? They turned out to be wrong. Technology is always going to change, it always has and it always will. I bet you everything I own that in 20 years time the way we play games / the games we play will be very different to now. For all you know, we might play games using some AR device and everyone will be playing the latest simulation / virtual reality games.
> ...


it's not almost as old as half the gaming history guild


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 7, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> it's not almost as old as half the gaming history guild



The genre began in the 70's but didn't really take off since the early 90's.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > it's not almost as old as half the gaming history guild
> ...


can you name a fps of the 70's? i'm really curious


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2012)

Gaming is becoming like how the music/film industry is now.

Critically acclaimed stuff may not sell as well as the mainstream stuff but it gets by.
Stuff that seems to sell doesn't seem to be as good as stuff that doesn't seem to sell as well.
You get big games that appeal to gamers and mainstream and sell well.
It has fads that come and go, one minute rock is doing well, then hip hop, then RNB and now its pure pop again. It goes around.

It'll probably get worse, things that sell may become worse. For whatever reason people will like it and then you'll get people like me who just don't.

Like Angry Birds...its ok. There are better games at the same price that offer a lot of content but for whatever reason the mainstream folk don't get attached to them.

It happens, as long as we still have great games that do ok enough for the devs to make more games I'm good.


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 7, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > aminemaster said:
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First-person_shooter#Origins:_1970s_to_late_1980s


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 7, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> http://en.wikipedia....s_to_late_1980s



Actually the exact thing I was going to reference.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> > http://en.wikipedia....s_to_late_1980s
> ...


still platformers and rpgs are as old if not older than fps and they were taken out too(rpgs are dying slowly unfortunately, my fave genre), so fps might have to fail the test of time


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 7, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> still platformers and rpgs are as old if not older than fps and they were taken out too(rpgs are dying slowly unfortunately, my fave genre), so fps might have to fail the test of time



They're pretty much all the same age and my point is that, in the same time span, FPS games have done nothing but grow in popularity while platformers and RPGs have grown but now begin to decline. The FPS genre has also experienced some of the biggest innovations and changes throughout gaming.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 7, 2012)

Have to agree with Guild here.  There's really no where left to go other than virtual/augmented reality.  Motion controls are not going to create any new trends themselves...  Gamers have been conditioned to be sedentary while gaming for the last 40 years (yes, standing at a cabinet still counts as sedentary...) so asking gamers to wave their arms about or karate chop at their TV will never be anything more than a gimmick.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8BRbM52gpc


----------



## AceWarhead (Apr 7, 2012)

You are forgetting one more game trend: Apps
While it's true they aren't really games, the popularity of those mini-game apps has increased a lot, making it a trend. People play them a lot, and I doubt this one will go away. Just look at stuff like Angry Birds.


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 7, 2012)

The FPS genre will continue to grow since it can assimilate aspects from other genres so easily in ways that make sense.

You can add platforming, RPG, puzzles, exploration, and any number of other aspects from other genres to an FPS and it will still feel like and FPS. For that reason alone I can't really see the FPS genre fading for a long, long time.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 7, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> You are forgetting one more game trend: Apps
> While it's true they aren't really games, the popularity of those mini-game apps has increased a lot, making it a trend. People play them a lot, and I doubt this one will go away. Just look at stuff like Angry Birds.



I agree that apps really aren't going anywhere.  However, it's wrong to say they aren't games.  They are in fact games, they just happen to be games that for the most part are two or more generations behind.  Angry Birds could have been a Tiger Electronics game...


----------



## elenar (Apr 7, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...



The cool thing is, these devices don't _require_  visual stimulus.

For example:

SSID broadcasts can be shown as waterfalls. Relatively easy to triangulate, especially if you can choose to broadcast specific location. We already use this in google maps mobile to find position.

RFID chips in dogs and cats can show a large 3d model of your pet, so it's easy to find them. Imagine instead of calling animal control when you lose Fluffy, you just hold your iPhone (or put on your google glasses?) and you see a waypoint indicator the direction he is in.

Billboards could broadcast RF signals to show large, AR advertisements when you're using AR tech. RF broadcasts could be embedded in sidewalks outside stores which could show you ads for what's on sale, when you're using your AR.

There's a long way we can go with AR. It's the direction things are likely to go, and I'm excited. When object recognition tech finally catches up to broadcastable ID (which is already feasible but largely unused), we can even have outlines around the things we're looking for. Automobile windshields can get information from other automobiles driving along and display information like relative speed and direction to other drivers, that car on a side road that's coming in hot to a stop-sign might be outlined red by your HUD.

It can be awesome, people just need to work towards it.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 7, 2012)

elenar said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



Everything sounds decent, minus the ads. SSID triangulation is only accurate to ~200 meters in a perfect situation as well, so SSID waterfalls as of now is impractical. I'd argue that this new AR tech will do more harm than good, and needs only be used in limited circumstances. (i.e. AR passport, AR ID, AR Medical history for surgeons/doctors). Basically only for business and security purposes. Please excuse me for saying but I don't believe *average* citizens would make much use of tech like this, outside of social networking. Taking statistical data of accidents happening with just a cell phone (even with Bluetooth), I don't believe the outcome of this technology in the hands of the general public can be very good in terms of safety.


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> I'd argue that this new AR tech will do more harm than good, and needs only be used in limited circumstances. (i.e. AR passport, AR ID, AR Medical history for surgeons/doctors). Basically only for business and security purposes. Please excuse me for saying but I don't believe *average* citizens would make much use of tech like this, outside of social networking. Taking statistical data of accidents happening with just a cell phone (even with Bluetooth), I don't believe the outcome of this technology in the hands of the general public can be very good in terms of safety.


Cell phones cause accidents because you have to take your eyes off of what you're doing to use them. Augmented reality would integrate the extra data into your surroundings so you would still keep your eyes on the road/street/where you're going and wouldn't bump into things or people or fall into manholes or hit lampposts or pedestrians etc. etc.


----------



## elenar (Apr 7, 2012)

Veho said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > I'd argue that this new AR tech will do more harm than good, and needs only be used in limited circumstances. (i.e. AR passport, AR ID, AR Medical history for surgeons/doctors). Basically only for business and security purposes. Please excuse me for saying but I don't believe *average* citizens would make much use of tech like this, outside of social networking. Taking statistical data of accidents happening with just a cell phone (even with Bluetooth), I don't believe the outcome of this technology in the hands of the general public can be very good in terms of safety.
> ...



Additionally, with AR tech, it's not _always_ in your face. Real-life ads are always there, always flashing, always lit up. AR ads would only be there* in so far as you have your AR tech enabled. *Phone not in front of your face? No AR. Google glasses (or similar tech) not being worn? No AR. Don't press the button on your dashboard that enabled heads-up infographics? No AR.

So, there's no real problem. Cell phones already outlawed in cars, having one out to look at AR is outlawed by default. So, no AR while you're driving, unless you're doing something you're already not supposed to be doing. It would work great.

As far as SSID triangulation, etc, it's just an issue of making different broadcasting devices which have the option to broadcast a specific location. This wouldn't be hard to do in any way, someone just has to bother with it. With your home router, you wouldn't want to do it, but places like McDonalds that offer free wi-fi might want to have their hotspot show up on AR devices. Imagine a chip in the McDonalds that broadcasts its street address. Then your AR device would know where to put the image, just like it does with, for instance, Yelp on iOS.

It could be cool, and would always be totally optional. It's not like anyone's making you pull your phone out.

EDIT: Also, the average person could use the hell out of AR tech.

Examples:

Any restaurant could, cheaply, advertise their restaurant by having an AR locator installed and broadcasting a little. If you're anywhere near it, it shows up on Yelp.
Same with retail stores.
New stations could set up an app that will automatically download location info for news stories like "Adopt a puppy" or "A new exit is being built on highway 92" and integrate that into a location-finding AR system. Include ads in the app, pure profit.
Airports could have a broadcast that syncs with a phone app which will provide arrows on the carpet showing you the way to your terminal, and also flight schedule data on walls instead of on far more expensive to maintain electronic screens.
Sports games could show ads and scoreboards in AR as well as normally. Imagine the "first down line" you see on TV football games, but right there in the stadium.

The list could go on and on. You just have to approach the idea from the right angles.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 7, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Have to agree with Guild here.  There's really no where left to go other than virtual/augmented reality.  Motion controls are not going to create any new trends themselves...  Gamers have been conditioned to be sedentary while gaming for the last 40 years (yes, standing at a cabinet still counts as sedentary...) so asking gamers to wave their arms about or karate chop at their TV will never be anything more than a gimmick.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=l8BRbM52gpc


you can't see the future, new things are made and we didn't know they'd happen


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > :facepalm: I don't think you got the point. Say, for example, you were living back when the NES was all the rage. I'm pretty sure many people would be saying the same thing as what you are saying now, about 'how we've reached a limit' or 'gaming will stay 2D forever' - and guess what? They turned out to be wrong. Technology is always going to change, it always has and it always will. I bet you everything I own that in 20 years time the way we play games / the games we play will be very different to now. For all you know, we might play games using some AR device and everyone will be playing the latest simulation / virtual reality games.
> ...


You're missing the point again, just because you alone can't think of any new big-selling genres on the spot right now (neither can I, nor anyone else on this forum) it doesn't mean They won't happen in the future. As I have said twice before, I'm sure 40 years ago everyone thought FPS were crap and that they'd never kick off, they probably also thought that platformers would last forever and that there is nothing to replace it.



> It's a genre almost as old as gaming, starting with your Dooms, Wolfensteins, whatever, and it's done nothing but grow more popular since. Unlike other genres which have risen then fallen or just continually fallen in popularity, FPS games have constantly been increasing.


No, it's more that all these genres were thought of and developed at the same time and they've taken their turns at being the latest big thing. Yet again, 20-30 years ago, platforms had 'done nothing but increasing', in fact the same with most genres so far; they start small, increase, then die off. Why not the same with FPS?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2012)

...I see that the argument is brewing nicely...

You guys do realize that FPP (First Person Perspective) games were made even as early as 1979? Way before what you claim was "the era of platformers"? The only problem was that the technology simply wasn't there yet to provide a proper first person experience. Now we have the technology, hence, we have more FPP games, and among them, shooters.

Perspective is a design choice, not a genre in itself. "Shooter" is a genre, and "First Person Shooter" is one of its various types. You have side-scrolling shooters, you have third person shooters and you have first person shooters. _As long as there will be shooters, there will be first person shooters_.

*EDIT:* I see that the early FPP games were in fact already referenced a page or two back. Well, it's always worth to mention them again, I suppose.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 7, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > Have to agree with Guild here.  There's really no where left to go other than virtual/augmented reality.  Motion controls are not going to create any new trends themselves...  Gamers have been conditioned to be sedentary while gaming for the last 40 years (yes, standing at a cabinet still counts as sedentary...) so asking gamers to wave their arms about or karate chop at their TV will never be anything more than a gimmick.
> ...



ummm...  I'm _from_ the future, dude.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 7, 2012)

elenar said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...



Ok, ok, maybe I was a bit too rash in my decision. 
I just have a negative impression of people (at least around here) and new technology being introduced to them. Plus, things like Google glasses have only been advertised from social networking angles and this tech hasn't really been shown for anything other than...well, social networking. My final fear is the ads...displayed all the time or not, ads are without a doubt annoying. The implementation of the ads and how they will display is my final concern over technology such as this.


----------



## elenar (Apr 7, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> elenar said:
> 
> 
> > Veho said:
> ...




Adblock for AROS, copyright 2014


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 7, 2012)

elenar said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > elenar said:
> ...



But if its anything like Android we'd need root first.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 8, 2012)

So I guess i'm the only one who wants FPS to not be on top anymore and have other genres become more popular.


----------



## AceWarhead (Apr 8, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> So I guess i'm the only one who wants FPS to not be on top anymore and have other genres become more popular.


I don't get it when people don't like FPS's being "on top"
It's pretty satisfying to shoot something up with a gun, like it or not.
FPS have been in existence for a long time, and always will be.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 8, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess i'm the only one who wants FPS to not be on top anymore and have other genres become more popular.
> ...


Theres a difference between shooting something and playing just another FPS. Like I said no one wants FPS to disappear but just let other genres have the top spot instead of hogging it.

Again I got no problem with shooting games like BRS the game and the 3rd Birthday but its just FPS that pisses me off since those FPS fanboys always think they're automatically better than eveyone else because all they play is FPS.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 8, 2012)

prowler said:


> when did jrpgs die



When nobody localized the new Metal Max games.


----------



## AceWarhead (Apr 8, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...


Yeah, I get your point. But many genres have had the top spot for a long time. Over the years, From platformers to RPGs, it's now the FPS's genre to dominate for a short time. It'll all go away for some other genre, only for it to come back in around 20 years or so.
And that's just stupid if someone thinks they're automatically cool if they play bland ol' MW3.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 8, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...


I actually found that FPS has been dominating for longer than the other genres really but that might just be me since alot of the so called "gamers" where I live are just CoD pricks.
I agree that its stupid but alot of genre fanboys are like this, I mean in my area your either a CoD or WRPG fanboy and if your neither of them then your not a real gamer apparently.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 8, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...



Do you happen to live on a farm? I ask because your area seems to be inhabited primarily by strawmen.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 8, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...


No, I live in a normal slightly racist australian city which sucks cause its a nice area to live in but the "gamers" suck here.


----------



## AceWarhead (Apr 8, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...


More like inhabited by idiots...


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...


Gah this is starting to bother me.

Are you calling his argument a strawman, or were you insulting the people he was talking about?

I can't tell because I'm dumb.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 8, 2012)

@Just Another Gamer @AceWarhead @[member='ZaeZae64']

I'm just not buying it. If you live in a city and the only gamers you can find are Call of Duty or WRPG "fanboys", something's up. Either you're looking in all the wrong places and nowhere else, or you're generalizing people's interests to an extreme degree.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gahars said:


> @Just Another Gamer @AceWarhead @[member='ZaeZae64']
> 
> I'm just not buying it. If you live in a city and the only gamers you can find are Call of Duty or WRPG "fanboys", something's up. Either you're looking in all the wrong places and nowhere else, or you're generalizing people's interests to an extreme degree.


Alrighty then, I was just curious. And yes I do agree with your statement. I know alot of people who don't just play CoD/Battlefield all the time.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 8, 2012)

Gahars said:


> @Just Another Gamer @AceWarhead @[member='ZaeZae64']
> 
> I'm just not buying it. If you live in a city and the only gamers you can find are Call of Duty or WRPG "fanboys", something's up. Either you're looking in all the wrong places and nowhere else, or you're generalizing people's interests to an extreme degree.


You might not but australia is a pretty boring place. At my old high school you fit into 1 of the 3 groups the FPS fanboys, WRPG fanboys or you get picked on because you like something that isn't "cool" and now in uni its pretty much the same thing but atleast the people have tried to play different genres as well as the standard WRPGs and FPS.


----------



## T3GZdev (Apr 8, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I know the vocal majority of gamers including me hate the way that gaming has went so far. FPS this, brown and bloom that, etc...
> 
> But this won't last forever. Just look at the gaming trends. The gaming world seems to be on a constant ebb and tide.
> 
> ...



Wii,DS=mixture of everything not as many shooters tho.
3DS=mixture of everything equally


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 8, 2012)

t377y000 said:


> Wii,DS=mixture of everything not as many shooters tho.
> 3DS=mixture of everything equally


I actually found the DS to me more mixture of everything but more casual games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 8, 2012)

Fact: I know more cool people who play CoD than annoying twats you play CoD.

If you judged a game completely on its userbase than Kingdom Hearts is just for annoying weaboos and Dota is the game for enormous prick elitists.

Like how people say "gameplay makes games, not graphics", gameplay makes games, not fanbases.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 8, 2012)

In any case, now that I have the captive audience of an Australian that doesn't play PC games, can I ask if you guys got a PS2 game called, "Kaido Racer"? NOT "Kaido Racer 2", which I'm certain came out in both Australia and Europe, but the first one, 'Kaido Racer'. I can find no evidence that it did, besides what is listed on GameFAQs, but I think the people that submit game data for GameFAQs are brain dead (like mislabeling genres and making up fake region releases).


----------



## BlazeV (Apr 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Fact: I know more cool people who play CoD than annoying twats you play CoD.
> 
> If you judged a game completely on its userbase than Kingdom Hearts is just for annoying weaboos and Dota is the game for enormous prick elitists.
> 
> Like how people say "gameplay makes games, not graphics", gameplay makes games, not fanbases.


coming from am american you wouldn't think any cod player are twats but anyone who likes somethnig from japan is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 8, 2012)

BlazeV said:


> coming from am american you wouldn't think any cod player are twats but anyone who likes somethnig from japan is.



Except that's not actually true?

First off, I didn't state that no CoD players are twats, I'm just stating that not every one is. Second, I have never said that anyone who likes anything Japanese is a twat. I will state however that anyone whose a weaboo is a twat as well.

But it's good to see some good ol' fashioned misinformation around here.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 8, 2012)

BlazeV said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Fact: I know more cool people who play CoD than annoying twats you play CoD.
> ...



Just... what?


----------



## Sterling (Apr 8, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Old8oy said:
> ...



Look, if this is about the ME3 ending debacle, get over it. I don't care what form of media/product it is, if the quality is not up to snuff (especially the quality of an already established series) I will be speaking out about it. It doesn't matter if you're a fan or not, poor writing is a serious offense in any media situation. In fact it sits right up there with misinformation, and false embellishment.



ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that disturbs me about gaming trends and where they are going is the increasing number of people who take video games wayyyyy too seriously.  People are obsessed with K/Ds, lore, and such to the point that it's really starting to take the fun out of gaming.
> ...


I don't think it's quite as competitive as you think. Sure, in FPSs like Call of Duty, there is quite a bit of trash talking and stat whoring. In more games however, the value of teamwork is held in higher value (Gears of War, Mass Effect). People do take online games way too seriously, I have a friend who had a heart attack because he got super angry at a match. The desire to excel at any game or activity is firmly rooted in the human psyche. When any game adds a scoreboard, shit goes down.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 8, 2012)

BlazeV said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > BlazeV said:
> ...



Wow, wow, that's a real... powerful argument right there. However, here's something you may want to consider.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Fact: I know more cool people who play CoD than annoying twats you play CoD.
> 
> If you judged a game completely on its userbase than Kingdom Hearts is just for annoying weaboos and Dota is the game for enormous prick elitists.
> 
> Like how people say "gameplay makes games, not graphics", gameplay makes games, not fanbases.


I never said all CoD and FPS fans were pricks just the ones I met but I prefer them over the WRPG crowd for sure. This was based on the people I met and again I never said all I just said the ones I met and if I did say all then I misspoke.

Never been a KH fan though, i'm more of a strategy JRPG fan myself and I can't get into KH it was too ummm...I don't know the word...I was gonna say gimmicky but that doesn't sound right, maybe too Square Enix or something like that.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 8, 2012)

Last time I checked this thread wasn't called "Weeaboos, Japan and stuff".

Let's just drop the entire thing, shall we? Thanks.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh, I know the song I just didn't know who sung it.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if it counts but being able to understand spoken Japanese but unable to write and read (yea i'm kinda crap at that) and whats Styx?
> ...


Its also for better practice at fansubbing and translating. I can read a little since you need to adapt quickly if you play Japanese games but not enough to write alot of stuff but this is getting off topic which brings me back to my point that I still think FPS should not die but let other genres be on top for a while, they had their time and I wish devs push other genres more harder than just FPS.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 8, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



- I was speaking of fanaticism in the broadest sense.  If you read my post, I wrote of lore *AND* K/Ds as some examples of fanaticism.  Guild mentioned Mass Effect.

- "false embellishment" is a tad redundant

- How is it possible to have "misinformation" in a piece of original fiction?  They made up the story wrong?  I'm pretty sure it's their story to tell whether you like how they tell it or not...  Game publishers are in the business of making money the same as record labels, book publishers, and movie studios.  With the amount of nerdrage over the ending of Mass Effect it surely must be the first time a publisher has pushed an artist to get something out there as quickly as possible in an effort to maximize their investment...  Surely a budding writer can empathize to some extent with regard to the situation the artists are put in, in the age of Michael Bay and American Idol?


----------



## Sterling (Apr 8, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Old8oy said:
> ...



Mass Effect's lore is fantastic. I just don't see how lore can cause such levels of fanaticism. Sure, lore that isn't well defined can be open to debate, but with a lore that is laid out (example: Lord of the Rings) there is no debate, just education. I do see what you're say though, don't get me wrong.

You can't have misinformation in an original fiction! I'm talking about things like news, or rumors. That's what I'm talking about. The only thing I hate about GBAtemp is the slew of incredibly obvious rumors and inaccurate information that is presented as facts.

Also, I purposely made it redundant. 

EDIT: Oh, and pushing things out to maximize profit has always been bad. Money grubbing publishers can ruin a game, and I've always been against rushing things.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Mass Effect's lore is fantastic. I just don't see how lore can cause such levels of fanaticism. Sure, lore that isn't well defined can be open to debate, but with a lore that is laid out (example: Lord of the Rings) there is no debate, just education. I do see what you're say though, don't get me wrong.



Well some people do enjoy spending their weekends dressing up as orcs and pretending to go on the ultimate quest if that's "fanaticism".


----------



## Sterling (Apr 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Mass Effect's lore is fantastic. I just don't see how lore can cause such levels of fanaticism. Sure, lore that isn't well defined can be open to debate, but with a lore that is laid out (example: Lord of the Rings) there is no debate, just education. I do see what you're say though, don't get me wrong.
> ...


You mean roleplaying? If so, that's typical. Many people dress up as their characters to immerse themselves in the role. It isn't fanaticism in the least, just taking it to the next level.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 9, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...



This form of role playing is much less common and accepted than you seem to think. And isn't fanaticism just taking an interest one level too far anyway?


----------



## Sterling (Apr 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Well, yea, I suppose it isn't typical when you think about it; my bad. If you can't immerse yourself in a character without dressing up, you have some problems, but it isn't fanaticism.  Fanaticism in terms of roleplaying would be something like walking around in public dressed and acting like your character. Fanaticism is described as an irrational enthusiasm in doing something. Like the example above, no one in their right mind would walk and talk like a fictional character without irrational devotion. Die hard Bandboys who won't ever change their opinion are examples of fanatics.


----------

